# Paintball Co2 Tank and Hydor Regulator



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if the paintball gun CO2 tanks will work with the Hydor CO2 resgulator?

Thanks,

Hydor CO2 Green NRG Exclusive


----------

